# Afeitadora con resistencia quemada



## Jeanrendon (Ene 4, 2017)

El problema que tengo es con una afeitadora, Babyliss G280E, la puse a cargar y se le quemo una resistencia, y se desintegro. Quiero que me apoyen para repararla, ya que no tengo idea de como saber cual es el valor de la nueva resistencia a colocar. Anexo la imagenes para que vean el circuito

Quedando a la orden para cualquier aclaratoria al respecto.

Saludos
Jean Rendón


----------



## dantonio (Ene 5, 2017)

Creo que debiera colocar marca y modelo de la misma, a fin de recibir una respuesta válida.
Saludos.


----------



## Jeanrendon (Ene 5, 2017)

dantonio dijo:


> Creo que debiera colocar marca y modelo de la misma, a fin de recibir una respuesta válida.
> Saludos.



Listo, ya la coloque, muchas gracias por la observación.


----------



## DownBabylon (Ene 7, 2017)

Prueba con una resistencia de 4.7 ohm de 3watts


----------



## Jeanrendon (Ene 7, 2017)

Ok, lo haré y te escribo cuando tenga el resultado. Pero como lo calculaste?, o es por la experiencia que tienes?, de igual forma, muchas gracias.


----------



## Yairman (Ene 12, 2017)

Por lo que veo esa depiladora es de adaptador. Si es la resistencia que va al diodo 1N4004 esa es de 120Ω a ½W.


----------



## DavidMJ (Ene 13, 2017)

prueba con una de 120ohms como te dijo el amigo Yaitronica y comprueba bien el resto de componentes, sobre todo las baterías, ya que si la resistencia se ha quemado es porque ha tenido que disipar mas potencia de la que debía.

Un saludo


----------

